# Trick von 72dpi (digital) nach 300dpi (Druck) Ohne das die Qualität leidet?



## Ombra (18. März 2013)

Ich habe mir eine Grafik in 72 dpi und 1202x1202 Pixel erstellt. Allerdings wusste ich nicht dass die Grafik bzw. diese Auflösung nicht gut für den Druck geeignet ist.

Da ich diese Grafik allerdings drucken lassen möchte, suche ich nach einer komfortablen Möglichkeit. Ich möchte die Auflösung in 5008x5008 Pixel erweitern also 42,4 x 42,4 cm in 300 dpi...

Wie gesagt ohne Qualitätsverlust... Sodass die Grafik nach dem Druck immer noch gut - also nicht verpixelt - aussieht...
Ist das mit PS CS6 irgendwie möglich?

Danke


----------



## kalterjava (18. März 2013)

Hi,

so lange du nur mit Formebenen und Pfaden gezeichnet hast - kein Problem. Die sind beliebig skalierbar. Ich tippe jedoch, dass du mit gerasterten Ebenen gearbeitet hast, dann heißt es leider für dich no chance. Es gibt dafür extra Programme, mit denen man Grafiken relativ verlustfrei skalieren kann, aber nicht in dem Maße.

Ein Programm wäre z.B.
http://www.alienskin.com/blowup/index.aspx

Aber für den Zweck ist das wohl übertrieben.

VG


----------



## pixelator (18. März 2013)

Einfach mal ausprobieren! Bild > Bilgröße. Interpolationsverfahren auf Bikubisch setzen, neue Werte eintragen und los geht´s. Nach dem Umrechnen Doppelklick auf die Lupe für die 100%-Ansicht. Und nur die 100%-Ansicht zählt****** Wenn das einigermaßen brauchbar aussieht > auf zum Drogeriemarkt  und für kleines Geld mal nen Abzug machen lassen. Alle Pixelreiterei am Monitor ist Unsinn. Im Druck wird das Ganze sowieso gerastert und der Belichter interpoliert auch nochmal heftig. So ein Abzug ausm Drogeriemarkt ist ne tolle Entscheidungshilfe und ne gute Vorlage für den Monitor/Papier-Vergleich.

Gruß Pixelator


----------



## Another (18. März 2013)

Ombra hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir eine Grafik in 72 dpi und 1202x1202 Pixel erstellt. Allerdings wusste ich nicht dass die Grafik bzw. diese Auflösung nicht gut für den Druck geeignet ist.



So stimmt das nicht. In 10x10cm ist das absolut druckbar, ohne Qualitätsverlust.
Du kannst die Grafik auch in 72dpi in PS anfertigen, solange sie nur groß genug ist. Pixel an sich spielen im Druck keine Rolle, nur die Größe, also die Höhe x Breite (cm). Hinterher kannst du die Grafik schließlich immer noch von 72 in 300dpi (ohne Verlust) konvertieren, indem du in PS den Haken bei "Bild neuberechnen" einfach entfernst. Du wiederum, wolltest wie es aussieht die Grafik so oder um das 4 bis 5-fache vergrößern, was je nach Bild unterschiedlich gut/schlecht ausgehen kann, man mit gewissen Verlusten der Qualität aber rechnen muss.


----------



## Ombra (20. März 2013)

Danke! Ich habe die Grafik neu gezeichnet


----------

